# G'day



## skeletroopa (Jan 12, 2009)

G'Day, I'm one of those Fast Metabolism critters than has never been able to put on weight, been the same for the last 7 years, im 26 now, i've had a decent read around and advice and have started the protein shakes and eating hell of a lot healthier, Also checking protein, Carbs and Fat usage on everything, 

I Can Eat a horse and stay the same weight, what Foods can help me the most and i have been eating every 3 hourly, Also is there alternative weight training like pushups, situps and whatnot, Only because I will be working away again shortly a month at a time without any gym. If i can get some help for the right direction I'd be very Greatful.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

skeletroopa welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## NavyBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't answer your metabolism question, but I do have some advice for you workout. Here is a link I like to refer people to. The story lines a little different than you would of wanted, but it gets to the point about your alternative workout.

Push-Ups Versus Weight-Lifting? | Transformetrics


----------



## NavyBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

NavyBlood said:


> I can't answer your metabolism question, but I do have some advice for you workout. Here is a link I like to refer people to. The story lines a little different than you would of wanted, but it gets to the point about your alternative workout.
> 
> Push-Ups Versus Weight-Lifting? | Transformetrics



Push-Ups Versus Weight-Lifting? | Transformetrics

*Push-Ups Versus Weight-Lifting?*

I recently received an e-mail from a man in his early 30s asking if Push-Ups and body-weight exercises are as effective as weight-lifting in building strength? My answer is that it depends on exactly how one defines strength.

If by strength you mean the ability to bench press the heaviest weight possible just one time, or to do the same with a dead lift or squat, the answer is no.
But if by strength you mean the ability to do relatively heavy work for an extended period of time, which is really a combination of strength backed by endurance, then you???ll definitely want to rely on Push-Ups and body-weight workouts.

Let???s take a look at just one example, former NFL great Herschel Walker. As an NFL running back Walker weighed 225 pounds and performed over 1,000 Push-Ups every day. When he did a single rep max on a bench press strength test he lifted 360 Lbs. But when he was benching 225 Lbs. (on the same-day strength test) for the max number he could perform 24 reps.

Bottom line: There are lots of men weighing 225 Lbs. who can bench press way beyond 400 Lbs. one time. But there are very few who can perform 1,000 Push-Ups in sets of 100 like Herschel Walker did on a daily basis.

So the answer is that for sheer one-rep power, you cannot get as strong performing only body weight exercises. But you can certainly become incredibly strong???with endurance and a beautifully sculpted physique to back up your strength???by relying on Push-Ups and body-weight workouts.???J.P.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2009)

My sister-in-law turned me on to the TRX system (for lack of a better term) that is really quite remarkable. Using two straps with handles (that run through a single caribiner), anchored to a post, top of door, etc, you run through a series of exercises using your own body weight as resistance.

Although I've only been at it for a few weeks now, I can tell you that it works rather well. The thing this tool does is recruits many of the small stabilizing muscles that you just can't with other conventional systems. Your trunk and abs are constantly engaged, and you'll be sweating bullets in no time!

I made my own set of straps based on my sister-in-laws set, using old mt. climbing webbing I had lying around.

This is something that could easily fit into a purse, let alone suitcase, briefcase, etc. Great tool for someone on the go. You could use this in any motel room, gym, inside secured by a door, or outside tied to a tree.

Well worth a look.


----------

